# The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 12.12.2012)



## Rizoma (1. Dezember 2012)

Es ist mal wieder soweit das beliebte Humble Bundle ist zurück diesmal aber nicht mit den üblichen Indi Games sondern mit Spielen Von THQ.

Wer derzeit mindestens 5.69$ spendet erhält Folgende Sachen:

Spiele:
- Saint Row The Third (hier für muss man immer mindestens den aktuellen Durchschnitt spenden)
- Darksiders
- Metro 2033
- Red Faction Armagedon
- Company of Heroes
- Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts
- Company of Heroes Tales of Valor

Soundtracks
- Saint Row
- Darksiders
- Red Faction
- CoH All Heroes Rise
- CoH Songs from the Front

The Humble THQ Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)


*Update:* 07.12.2012

mit dem heutigen Update wurde zum Bundle 2 weitere Sachen hinzugefügt:

- Red Faction: Armageddon Path to War DLC Steam key
- Titan Quest Steam Key (Germany)

Die Leute die sich das Bundle schon gekauft haben und den Durchschnittspreis geboten hatten bekommen die beiden Keys nachträglich gut geschrieben (kein neuer Kauf des Bundles erforderlich) einfach den Link in eurer Mail die ihr nach euren kauf bekommen habt noch mal aufrufen da sind die beiden Keys hinzugefügt worden!

*Update:* 12.12.2012

- Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War Steam Key


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

1. Alt
2. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-steam-aktions-thread-1232.html


----------



## Rizoma (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

in deinem link kann ich nix über die Aktion finden und das es keine News zu gab hab ich eine gemacht und als alt würde ich die Aktion auch nicht bezeichnen da Humble Bundel Aktion gerade mal 2 tage von 14 läuft :p


----------



## MiToKo (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Jetzt kommen beim Humble Bundle mal Spiele, die ich mir sofort kaufen würde, und dann ist es aber auf einmal doch mit DRM und dann auch noch Windows only. Als ich das vom THQ Bundle gelesen hatte, hatte ich mich erst gefreut endlich gute Spiele direkt unter Linux spielen zu können und dann so was. 
Dafür müsste man dieses Bundle eigentlich meiden, andererseits sind es gute Spiele...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Und  die von THQ sollen die Spiele für ein Humble Bundle auf Linux porten ? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl manche Menschen denken, dass man zweimal mit den Fingern schnipsen muss, damit sowas auf Linux läuft...


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Ist doch ein super Angebot und mir war es auch neu. "Leider" habe ich die meinem Geschmack nach besten Spiele schon.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Gleich geholt! Danke für den Link.


----------



## Hackman (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Gab die News schon im Steam Thread aber trotzdem cool dass du das als User-News gepostet hast! Dämliche Nörgler immer


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Als würden alle in den Steam-Thread reinschauen, gute News, Danke!


----------



## Fexzz (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Seh ich auch so, danke dafür. Hoffentlich kann THQ so noch die ein oder andere Mark verdienen, denen scheints ja finanziell nicht grad so gut zu gehen.


----------



## matty2580 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Ich wäre nur an Darksiders interessiert, und da nur an einer Boxed-Version ohne Steam.
Da Darsiders aber ohnehin im Preis stark gefallen ist, kann ich es auch gleich bei Amazon kaufen.
Und so eilig habe ich es nicht. Ich warte noch bis Darksiders bei ca. 5 € angekommen ist.....^^


----------



## PF81 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*

Direkt zugeschlagen ^^ Hab zwar die CoH Teile schon, aber denke lohnt sich schon allein wegen den anderen Spielen. Und dann für den Preis...

Ob sich die Aktion überhaupt wirtschaftlich für die ganzen Beteiligten lohnt? Ich mein, grenzt ja schon fast an Verramschung. Da kann doch nichts über bleiben.


----------



## Rizoma (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*

kleines Update


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Dezember 2012)

Ist Titan Quest Strategie oder RPG ?


----------



## enrager7 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Bundle via Sofortüberweisung oder mit einer Paysafecard zu erwerben?


----------



## PF81 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist Titan Quest Strategie oder RPG ?


 
Diablo 2 Style


----------



## Rizoma (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*



enrager7 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Bundle via Sofortüberweisung oder mit einer Paysafecard zu erwerben?



nein leider nur die unten aufgeführten 3 Möglichen PayPal, Amazon und Google (letzteres kenn ich nicht mal ^^)


----------



## M3talGuy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*



Rizoma schrieb:


> ...
> mit dem heutigen Update wurde zum Bundle 2 weitere Sachen hinzugefügt:
> 
> - Red Faction: Armageddon Path to War DLC Steam key
> ...


 
Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe auch nur 2$ bezahlt und den Red Faction DLC bekommen. Allerdings kommt bein Titan Quest Key: "Keys are temporarily exhausted for this product"


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*

Ich kläre mal auf.

Jedes bisher gekaufte Bundle erhält die beiden neuen Keys oben drauf. 
Ob unter oder über Durchschnittspreis eingekauft oder nicht.

Wer jetzt aber neu kauft, der wird die zusätzlichen Spiele nur erhalten, wenn er über dem Durchschnittspreis liegt.

Ein Frühkäuferbonus. War schon immer so bei den Humble Bundles.


----------



## Low (8. Dezember 2012)

Leider nix gutes dabei außer Metro und das habe ich schon


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*

Finde die Aktion gut  Habe auch gleich mal Gespendet
Und da ich COH nur das Steelbook habe , Metro nicht, und auch nicht Saints Row 3, lohnt es sich


----------



## f3rr1s (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*

Habe es mir auch gekauft  hammer nice


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle (Update: 07.12.2012)*

Update Leute.
Warhammer 40k gibts jetzt auch ab Average


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Dezember 2012)

Warhammer:40k gibt es nun auch


Edit : zu spät


----------



## Rizoma (12. Dezember 2012)

hab es mal im Startpost eingefügt


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (12. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir wer eine Frage beantworten ?

Sind die Gamekeys dann uncut oder cut ?

Danke


----------



## doodlez (12. Dezember 2012)

Saints Row ist Cut, nur die ersten Keys die wohl rausgingen waren wohl Uncut


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (12. Dezember 2012)

Schade aber dennoch danke,

Was ist wenn man es mit einer UK Proxy einlöst?


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Dezember 2012)

Key ist Key glaube ich. Bei einem Spiel - weiß nicht mehr welches - konnte ich nur auf englisch spielen.
Wenn du es wissen willst musst du es Einfach probieren


----------



## doodlez (12. Dezember 2012)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Schade aber dennoch danke,
> 
> Was ist wenn man es mit einer UK Proxy einlöst?


 
habs über nen proxy aktiviert, weil meins wohl nicht cut war


----------



## Dragonix (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Humble THQ Bundle*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Und  die von THQ sollen die Spiele für ein Humble Bundle auf Linux porten ? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl manche Menschen denken, dass man zweimal mit den Fingern schnipsen muss, damit sowas auf Linux läuft...


 
[Phoronix] THQ Is Looking At Bringing Their Games To Linux (sehr reisserische Überschrift, aber ist halt Phoronix).

Die Aktion hat's also zumindest in sofern gebracht, als dass sich THQ Linux mal näher anschaut .

Und, wenn ich den Beitrag schon kommentiere: Wenn THQ von Linux nix wissen will, dann sollen sie sich auch vom Humble Bundle fernhalten, meine Meinung.


----------



## Rizoma (18. Dezember 2012)

warum sollen sie das machen ? da steht nix davon das Humble Bundle unbedingt Linux spiele anbieten muss es ist und bleib eine Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung!


----------

